# H} dark eldar whyches and nids W} dark eldar



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*H} dark eldar whyches W} dark eldar*

Here is what I have for trade:

Lelith (just been stripped)

2 boxes of wyches (6 wyches have been built including the hekatrix who is equipped with agoniser and blast pistol also primed and 2 wyches who equipped with the special weapons razorflails, shardnet and impaler)

I would like:

2 boxes of kabalite warriors or anything you have to offer for the updated dark eldar.

UK ONLY PLEASE. Can only trade as I don't have paypal or anything like that.

Thank you for looking.:victory:

Gothic


----------

